# Started as "Spooky..." now - TX trip & show



## paintponylvr (Nov 2, 2012)

I started this with the previous post about dealing w/ a spooky pony, but decided this was too much and took away from that post. I put it separate, but kept all the info pertaining to what I originally started with.

Last week I had a similar problem - BUT it was caused (on purpose, in a way) by us! I have a pair of older full sister mares that I'd purchased in 09 and my goal was to teach them (pretty much myself) to drive - both single and then as I learned - as a pair. The one mare is more tense and as a youngster had been shown in halter (at 2 yrs of age). I don't know how she did or how she handled life then. Right from the beginning when I purchased her, we found her just to be better if she had any buddies around, so I tried to always work her by herself - even taking her out and just having her stand tied (she'd paw, drop down on her forequarters like a dog, rear, strike what she was tied to and just work herself into a sweaty tizzy, but eventually she started to settle). I worked with her to drive - and her first few drives "by herself" were also interesting and on two different trail drives, she also worked herself into a tizzy, but I managed to stay calm and just keep going (one of those was very public with large wagons as well as outriders and then just the 3 of us with small ponies hooked to carts - the outriders started making comments that she needed to be shot and left 'side the trail for the buzzards, LOL). Eventually, all the work I was doing with her "got thru" and she became quite the pleasant little single driving mare...

AH, but then we started work as a pair. AND the trainer we were working with (1x weekly from June - Nov - with the pair) said that "the girls" needed to go everywhere together - so that they learned to accept that there would always be another pony next to them. It was good to switch them up (left to right) now and then - but they should be caught and led out of the pasture together, loaded in the trailer together, harnessed side by side, washed off together etc etc. It worked, both ponies became used to each other (the mare that gets upset also has problems with her left eye, but is not blind yet). You got it - i started noticing that if I pulled "Bit" out of the pasture by herself for the farrier - she'd have a hard time standing still again. Not as ugly as in the beginning in 09/2010, but on her way back to that.

Then last week we hauled from here in NC to TX to take the girls to do wagon rides at the home my dad is in. It was both sad & happy and overall very gratifying to finally share with my Dad what we've been doing with the ponies. I didn't end up getting a picture of my Dad w/ the wagon, as Vicki rode around with us (she headed the mares for me while loading passengers & took pics while not working from the ground).







From there we went up 100 miles to the last ASPC/AMHR show for the season - where we would stay from Thursday nite thru Sunday afternoon when we would make the last part of the long drive back home. I wanted to show at this show originally, but after getting sick at Nationals, I didn't get work w/ ponies done and didn't feel ponies or I were ready (would have been my first show) - I had left two sucklings at home - using the opportunity to wean them instead. I did, however, have separate stalls for the ponies I took. I tried to put them separately - the stall wall were solid between the stalls and "Bit" immediately had a problem with that - stressing terribly, running around the stall upon separation from her partner, screaming & hollering, kicking and striking at the solid metal walls (booming, echoing effect right next to arena, yikes) etc. Since we are allowed to have two in one stall, I immediately put her back with her partner - even tho my pony friend with me was not happy with that decision. Later it was decided that we would pull things together and since i had all the equipment (sorta), I would show my mares in the Draft Hitch class...

When we pulled Bit out to braid her properly she started out ok - for a few minutes. Then the dancing started and ... both mine and my girlfriends' tempers started fraying (It's really hard to braid an upset and dancing pony - especially when you are rushing a bit and hadn't had the chance to properly practice the type of braid you are doing



). I took a step back at one point, realized our own fraying tempers were making the situation worse, basically had a "duh - slap the forehead moment" and turned around and pulled "Bell" out of the stall and tied her next to her sister. Problem solved! My girlfriend made a couple of comments about it being wrong etc, but my responses were two - ".... I've spent the last two years taking her everywhere with her sister RIGHT next to her...." and "...if it settles her and makes her happy, guess what..."

Here's a pic of the braiding w/ "Bit" almost sleeping w/ her sister on the other side






We got the braiding done, we managed to get into our class (we were the only entries) and perform both the rail work and the pattern work. The girls actually performed more brilliantly then they'd ever done in the past - we pulled the single elements we'd only been practicing together into the pattern and "Walla" - we did it. I was so thrilled, you just can't imagine!!!

I purchased pics from the photographer at the show - when they arrive, I will post them. Here is a pic of them right before our class - between the indoor arena and the covered outdoor arena. Not the best pic, but...






Plus, I got to meet other draft hitch aficionados, get some questions answered and get the girls just that bit more happy when I had help making proper harness adjustments for them as a pair. I did have two yearlings who were with a trainer at this show - part of the reason I combined my trip to see my dad w/ going to the show - my two yearlings performed very well - and the filly who had competition in her class had one judge place her one way and then the other differently. I learned a lot by watching, more from preparing and entering the class (s) that I did, and with the warm welcome and HUGE invites to return to TX, we pulled out for home happy relaxed after having a blast at our first show - there will never be a first driving class in our first rated show again (can't say I won't be nervous though!). And next year, there will be my first halter classes at my 2nd show... (with babies!)

The "girls" are - on the left side of hitch - a little underweight from having a filly on her too long and the trip - "Bell" - Little Jims Silver Bell - 20 yrs old this year. One the right side of the hitch w/ the blaze face - "Bit" - Little Jims Bit of Silver - 21 years old this year. No, they weren't clipped for this show at all - I honestly hadn't thought my wagon was appropriate for showing and hadn't had any plans to show them. I did clip their bp, jaws and the backs of their legs - normally at this time of the year I'd also have them trace clipped for working all winter but hadn't gotten that far before coming to TX. Haven't done it yet since returning home either and NEED to.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Nov 3, 2012)

I was at the same show you were! I wish i saw your class though! Guess i left or didnt have enough time from showing 3 of my own minis





I like the pair! They look like happy horses when they are together


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 5, 2012)

What a wonderful story. I agree with you decision to let Bit have her sister there for comfort. A show is not the best place IMO to practice something like overcoming separation issues. You already have the stress of being in a strange place with unknown sounds and unknown horses all around why add to the stress by making her deal with it all alone when you know she is going to have a melt down. If you are determined to separate them that is a lesson for at home when it is the only stressor IMO. Anyway, congratulations on your first show (first of many I hope), they are a lovely pair.


----------



## Renolizzie (Nov 7, 2012)

Congrats on your pair of ponies getting into the ring, doing a good job and you working out your situation as what is best for you and your ponies.


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 4, 2012)

Shalakominiatureshowhorses -

Will you be at the Daffydil Dandy?

I already plan on being there as well. Plan on having two pairs and maybe having someone else show the 2nd pair if possible (we are still working on that). The same as the last time - I will be at the Veterans' Home my Dad is living at first in Temple TX, then going to the show in Glen Rose enroute to home. Not sure how many ponies I will have there right now - the 3 mares from my "pairs" are bred and some should be due well before the show and the other 2, a month before. However - all 3 of the mares have stood for the stallion since they were bred so...?? Plans may change drastically. While I have upcoming babies we've been working with - they won't be ready to pull the wagon as pairs or match very well (yet).

Vicki has offered me to bring her "black - gold" pair to the Daffy. May do that instead... Was going to attach a picture but her pics are "gone" while she's updating albums.


----------

